# Special Light Switch Required



## CraigFL (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a 3-way switch that uses the standard type mounting plate-- small rectangular hole toggle -- that will tell me when the circuit is ON. Here is my situation(and probably a lot of others have it too!)-- My outdoor floods are on a four switch panel by my front door. It is not always obvious that the lights are on during the day and you can't just look at the switch position because it's a 3-way. The lighting is bright during the day so the "on" indicator has to be easy to see. I picture this switch having a bright red LED in the toggle that is lit when the swich is left in the on position. The only swiches that I can find are ones that are lit when the circuit is off -- for night use- and are very dim. I also have found switches that turn the toggle sideways and put a large red indicator above it. This one looks too industrial and of course makes it difficult to finish with a standard 4 hole plate cover. 

Has anyone ever seen somthing like this?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 27, 2008)

I would try www.leviton.com . There are 3 way lighted switches, but I do not know much about em.


----------



## guyod (Jan 27, 2008)

Hopefully they make something like that im sure we could all use something like that. let us know what you find

Another solution would be to attach a light sensing socket inbetween the light and bulb. you can get them just about anywhere..


----------



## kok328 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please do let us know what you find, I have the same problem with my porch light.

I haven't decided if I should go with a photoeye or motion sensor.

Mine is only a one way switch but, to remember to look at the switch to see if it is on or off is just too much work!


----------



## jack3140 (Feb 17, 2008)

i would get an inexpensive photo control and install it on the exterior floodlight   then you could leave the switch on all the time  it would take care of itself


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 18, 2008)

jack3140 said:


> i would get an inexpensive photo control and install it on the exterior floodlight   then you could leave the switch on all the time  it would take care of itself




I don't want to pay the power bill for 500W on every night after dark.  approx $15.00 per month....


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 18, 2008)

What I ended up with is a combination switch and outlet in the modern rocker style (with the large rectangular hole cover). I wired the outlet to the switch and the outside lights and then installed a small neon nightlight into the outlet. Now, when the switch is on, the nightlight and outside lights are on. The nightlight is bright enough to be seen in the daylight.


----------



## guyod (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm.. Good idea. But how did you do that with a 3 way.


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry... forgot to mention I gave up the 3 way and disabled the second switch so now it only turns on & off from one location.


----------



## guyod (Feb 20, 2008)

I was thinking about it and you could use a 3 way if your outlet /switch is on the fixture side of the 3 way.


----------

